# Egg launcher - thoughts?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

For the upcoming Easter season, I would like to make an egg launching crossbow.

I think it will be fun to see the impact off the eggs in various condition (raw, soft and hard boiled).

Currently I am thinking about making a "pouch" from thin Kydex, just like the shotgun pouch I made a while ago - only a lot bigger. I plan to add foam cushioning so the vulnerable egg does not clatter around in the "pouch".

Kydex is stable enough to withstand the pressure of reasonably strong bands. A nice long draw (I plan for 1,50 meters or 59"), and the weight of the egg - comparable to a .86" (22mm) lead ball - will be on its way at 150 feet per second.

What do you guys think about the idea?


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

it will be a very unique and innovative design, but how will you do it?


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Joerg,
Sounds like fun! I haven't really shot eggs before, but I have shot water balloons out of my cannon. when I do it I use a Sabot of water. Which protects the fragile projectile during the quick trip down the barrel. You may also try that as well and make a small cup to hold the water and the egg. Th only problem with this is it's hard to shoot horizontally....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A dual inline shooter with lever flippers on the end. Double cupped and hinged kydex, like a bb cup, for the pouch.
You might be starting a new "thing"... instead of pumpkin "chunkin", it'd be the Easter egg shoot for distance!


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> A dual inline shooter with lever flippers on the end. Double cupped and hinged kydex, like a bb cup, for the pouch.
> You might be starting a new "thing"... instead of pumpkin "chunkin", it'd be the Easter egg shoot for distance!


Sounds like fun! 
I'm bringing my cannon. I know I can get a half a mile, at least, with a hard boiled egg!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

splendid


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a great idea.

A couple of ideas if you hadn't already thought of them.

Slo mo video of the various eggs hitting a;

- solid surface 90 degrees to trajectory line.

-solid surface at slight angle off 90 degrees.

-shooting a raw egg into the crease of two boards fixed in a 90 degree angle showing the egg compressing into the angle, which it then gets ejected sideways along the crease.

-shooting a raw egg into a slightly concave or convex surface

And I could continue with many other ideas.......


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You could use your trebuchet design, that should make a nice little egg slinger


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Joerg, apart from the fragility, raw eggs might react drastically different than something solid of the same size. If anybody still isn't convinced, try spinning an egg on the tip. If you can, the egg is probably boiled (or fake or VERY old). A raw egg won't spin on the tip. This might be of influence for anybody trying to vault an egg at higher velocity from anything pouch shaped. 
But be sure to keep that camera rolling. If anything goes wrong, it's most likely to be much more fun to watch than with the usual steel or lead balls you use. We need you for years to come, to make more of the most awesome slingshots and such. Anyway, the trebuchet might seem the most logical solution, but we know you. Anxious to see what you come up with this time!


----------

